# tula primers



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

don't care what you say TULA primers suck  there lager then cci , 

been fighting 1000 for 5 hours now had to go back to hand priming and after i got the 1000 45ACP PRIMED

I WENT BACK TO CCI AND ALL RAN SMOOTH AGAIN:thumbsup:

now lets see if they all go off.:whistling:

that 10 bucks saved was not worth the PNTA :no:


*update 
wolf was a little tight but the tula ones suck they might look like there the same as wolf but my 45acp brass says different as i just primed 2000 now all from the same can,,, cci perfect, wolf little tight , tula i destroyed at-least 75*

PS: did find 4 45acp that took sm primers


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I used them during the election scare. They were the only primers I could readily find. I had no problems with them along with Wolf primers. I do hate Tula ammo though.


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chevelle , I see your posts on here often... Had a question for you. I'm really wanting to get into reloading some ammo. I literally know nothing about it though... What can or cant be reloaded, everything... Currently have 7.62x39mm , 9mm , 45 , and 380 as calibers. I'm really trying to focus on rifle rounds but gaining any info on reloading would help. Looking to get a 30-06 soon, and possibly 30-30.
Guess what I'm asking is... How did you start? Someone show you? You get manual, videos , etc? 
Thanks again, any info will help!!!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i got started when i bought some store bought reloads 30+ years AGO and one was a dbl charge and caused a ka-boom in my 1911, figured i could do better.
so i just bought a book and ask ?????? now days there are classes on it i know a local guy he charges $30 for the class ill pm you my number if interested there is another on here that is getting into reloading i have shown some stuff to i think he is going to take the class too.

as for anyone else on here that either new to reloading or just starting out i have no problems showing you what i know and how my stuff is set up


*if i shoot it i load for it except 22's*


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe I could meet up with you sometime then. I'm looking to probably buy an all inclusive kit so I don't have to shop around... This is kind of why id like to get some info on it before hand.

Yea see the kaboom in my hand thing doesn't sound like a great idea!!! Thus I'm trying to go about it the right way. I bought some garbage reloads at a gun show and never bought them since.

I learn things real quick. But im a visual learner so, I need to see it done. Class might be a good idea. Is it private... or group? Also how long is it... 

Thanks for the Info





chevelle427 said:


> i got started when i bought some store bought reloads 30+ years AGO and one was a dbl charge and caused a ka-boom in my 1911, figured i could do better.
> so i just bought a book and ask ?????? now days there are classes on it i know a local guy he charges $30 for the class ill pm you my number if interested there is another on here that is getting into reloading i have shown some stuff to i think he is going to take the class too.
> 
> as for anyone else on here that either new to reloading or just starting out i have no problems showing you what i know and how my stuff is set up
> ...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

dean has a sign up sheet at the gun shows so there could be 1 - 10 show up, not saying a class is better back 30 years ago we didn't have not stink'en classes

we can get together some time you will but stuff you dont need (now) but sometimes down the road you might need it , like that bullet puller i bought many years ago , had to use it last month for the first time , had to pull 500 9mm back down,


----------

